# Paper size oppportunity



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 15, 2019)

Shooting JPEG on a Mod60D usually gives me a 72x48 image. This reduces nicely to a 8X12 print but finding legal size (8.5X14) photo paper leaves me frustrated. Neither Canon, Epson, Staples, etc. carry that size and searching the web suggests they don't offer the solultion. The only place I've found is Red River Paper. Does anyone know of another source?
I hate to use a 13X19 sheet although lately I've been printing 8X12 two-up to conserve paper. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2019)

lots of people wonder why paper this size is not common. You can get 8 in wide roll paper or 12 in wide and cut it yourself, or just use it continuously and cut it later, that depends on the printer. I have a home made roll holder for my Epson 3880.


----------

